# Wnt: Rear Pannier Rack



## Tharg2007 (10 Oct 2009)

Rear pannier rack for 700c, with light mount, bridge fitting, ideally something old and well made. Not heavy solid steel jobbie though.

Cheers


----------



## bagpuss (15 Oct 2009)

I may have one. I will have a look over the weekend.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2009)

cool, thanks!!


----------



## bagpuss (21 Oct 2009)

Not forgotten. I have found a rack,which may suit.Are you going to the Kidderminister cycle jumble?


----------



## Tharg2007 (21 Oct 2009)

wish I was, I love cycle jumbles.
Any chance of posting, let me know how much and I can paypal or direct transfer or whatever.


----------

